# My first piano piece (18 year old)



## Jaws93

Q

Any tips/ criticisms?


----------



## MJTTOMB

I was a bit skeptical at first, but it definitely turned out well. Nice work for a first try.


----------



## sammyooba

Haha, does age matter?

Sounds really pretty, has a really nice balance of happy sounds even though it's major.


----------



## Polednice

Very enjoyable! It's particularly nice to hear a young, new member's composition that doesn't treat the left-hand as an arpeggio bass to the right-hand single-note melodic line 

Was there any particular composer whose waltzes inspired you to write this?


----------



## TRendfrey

Polednice said:


> Very enjoyable! It's particularly nice to hear a young, new member's composition that doesn't treat the left-hand as an arpeggio bass to the right-hand single-note melodic line


Isn't that exactly what the Moonlight Sonata is?


----------



## chee_zee

LMFAO! best post ever


----------



## psicorp

Like this a lot. Think it's beautiful, and nice progression.


----------



## Rasa

TRendfrey said:


> Isn't that exactly what the Moonlight Sonata is?


You'll find the melody is in the left hand and the arpeggio in the right hand.


----------



## Polednice

RE: Moonlight

And sometimes, the left-hand is given more than one note to play at a time!


----------



## clavichorder

Very nice harmonies and good progressions. Please do keep composing. The most impressive thing about this piece is that it all holds together and sustains a pretty good length.


----------



## Vor Gott

I must echo quite a few previous statements: it flows perfectly in that it is internally consistent and balanced. Moreover, I would not change one note—it feels as complete as it could ever be. Very impressing!


----------



## soundandfury

I can only agree with what others have said; your command of harmony is impressive and the piece has a very balanced feel.


----------



## chopinsky

The moonlight sonata (the First movement I assume you are talking about) has the arpeggios in the right hand while the left plays those bass octaves. not every composition in which there is a simple right hand melody and arpeggios in the lower register is bad,I think that it depends on how it is done. It can be done effectively.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Very nice. Good progression and counterpoint. I would try not to use parallel sixths and thirds quite so much but that is just my opinion.


----------

